# QUINTS!



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

They are adorable. Congratulations on what looks like healthy quints!


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

OMG'osh, can they get any cuter? :thumb:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

Wow! Congratulations! What are they? :kidred: or :kidblue:


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*










This is a picture of one of the doe's at 6 months. They were born in October. This is Ox Creek Devine Design, she is the 3rd one in on the baby pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

That is a lot of kiddo's...woe....they are beautiful..........


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

WOW I have never seen or heard of a boer having quints. They looked really nice as kids and she looks awesome at 6 months. So how did they all do? Did you have any runty ones or did they all fair pretty well? Did you bottle raise 3 or just let the dam do it? Sorry for all the questions I am just really interested.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

4 does 1 buck :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: They were 7, 7.5, 8, 7, & 6.5


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

Did you have to bottle fed any of them? That's a lot of kids for the doe to handle.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

WOW! Pretty babies! She must have been huge! Do you have any pictures of her right before kidding? How big were they when they were born?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

LOL! Its alway :kidred: 's for the meat goats and :kidblue:'s from the dairies


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

I know right! Im going to start breeding Nubians and I have a feeling
It will be boys for the Nubians and girls for the Boers.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

Those are really sweet pictures. Baby Boer goats are not to be resisted.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

I was shocked when we got quads this year. Five adorable little ones? WOW!
And yeah, my Nubian gave me 3 boys and one girl.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

This is their dam "Fireball".


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

Wow! 5! Lots of babies!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

I'm lucky if I get 5 out of 3 does. Sheesh. :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

^ LOL!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

OK, so I was a little worried WHY you would of had what looked like a heat lamp on them. :?

She is a nice looking doe. Do you have pictures of the others all grown up?


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

I don't think I have pictures of the other one's. She is the last one out of the 5. If i do i will post them.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

Great job, Fireball!!! What a nice/healthy looking doe!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

Amazing!! Gorgeous kids and does!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Fireball's QUINTS!*

WOW! That's quite a few babies there.


----------

